# Neuer Monitor für RX580 gesucht



## TheGermanEngineer (29. Dezember 2017)

*Neuer Monitor für RX580 gesucht*

Hallo,

da mir ein Monitor meistens zu wenig ist zum arbeiten, suche ich einen zweiten Monitor, der meinen aktuellen als Hauptanzeige ablösen würde. Mein alter Samsung Syncmaster 245B würde dann als sekundäre Anzeige weiterhin dienen. Der Syncmaster ist ein 24" TN-Panel mit 1920x1200 und 60Hz. Er wurde vor einigen Jahren gebraucht für 35€ erstanden, wurde im Oktober 2007 gebaut und macht nach wie vor ein super Bild, wenn auch das Gehäuse alles andere als schick und elegant ist.

Da mein Budget bei 240€ liegt, habe ich mir zwei Modelle herausgesucht, die zwar grundlegend verschieden sind, aber beide ihre Reize hätten.

Zum einen ein LG 29UM68-P

Dies wäre ein recht breiter 2560x1080 IPS-Monitor mit FreeSync (40-75 Hz), der mir viel Platz zum Arbeiten bieten würde. Allerdings bin ich mir nicht sicher, ob er für Spiele auch so gut geeignet ist, da das Format 21:9 teilweise nicht unterstützt wird. Allerdings ist das relativ randlose Gehäuse schon ein Augenschmaus. 

Eine Alternative wäre der Samsung U28E590D 

Hierbei handelt es sich zwar um ein 3840x2160 TN-Panel mit FreeSync (40-60 Hz), welches meine RX 580 zwar in den meisten Spielen überfordern dürfte, hier würde ich also hochskalieren müssen. Zum Arbeiten stelle ich mir das aber trotzdem sehr angenehm vor, außerdem hätte ich dann schon ein hochauflösendes Display, falls ich in ein paar Jahren dann doch mehr Grafikleistung habe. Außerdem ist dieser Monitor gerade sehr günstig zu haben, der normale Preis liegt außerhalb meines Budgets.


Zu welchem Display würdet ihr tendieren, bzw. würdet ihr etwas ganz anderes empfehlen? Mein Budget liegt wie gesagt bei 240€, FreeSync wäre ganz gut, wobei 60 Hz ausreichend wären. Ob IPS oder TN ist eigentlich egal, Hauptsache die Bildqualität und die Blickwinkel sind gut, denn das ist selbst bei IPS nicht immer der Fall, wie ich kürzlich feststellen musste.

Vielen Dank!


----------



## PCGH_Manu (29. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Neuer Monitor für RX580 gesucht*

Ich halte die Samsungs in der Preisklasse für konkurrenzlos: PCGH-Preisvergleich by Geizhals: Die besten Preise fur PC-Spiele und Hardware

Kontrastreiches VA-Panel, 144 Hz, Freesync. Für den Preis kriegste das nirgends.


----------



## TheGermanEngineer (29. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Neuer Monitor für RX580 gesucht*

Ich muss zugeben, diese beiden Modelle hätten auch etwas. Allerdings bezweifle ich, dass sich 144 Hz bei meinen Anforderungen lohnen würden, Skyrim beispielsweise läuft ohnehin nur auf 60 frames und droppt wegen mods teilweise in die 50er und 40er. Schnelle shooter sind nicht mein Fall, daher würde ich eher auf hohe Auflösung und Fläche statt Frequenz gehen.

Aber trotzdem danke für die Empfehlung, sehr schöne Monitore


----------



## PCGH_Manu (29. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Neuer Monitor für RX580 gesucht*

Es gibt keine zu hohe Frequenz. Mehr Hz bringen dir auch was bei 30 Fps - es lohnt sich, erst recht mit Freesync. Bildrisse sind dadurch kürzer sichtbar. Hz=FPS ist ein elendiger Mythos.

Wenn du mehr auf Auflösung statt auf Hz stehst, ist der AOC Q3279VWF, 31.5" der aktuelle Preiskracher.


----------



## TheGermanEngineer (29. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Neuer Monitor für RX580 gesucht*

Schon klar, und den AOC hatte ich auch schon ins Auge gefasst.

Vielleicht habe ich FreeSync auch nicht ganz verstanden, aber es wird doch auch immer ein Bereich angegeben, also beim Preiskracher wären das 48 bis 75 Hz. Was hat es damit auf sich? Was passiert, wenn die Grafikkarte außerhalb des Bereichs Bilder liefert? Ansonsten verstehe ich die untere angegebene Grenze nicht, aber du bist hier der Monitor Guru


----------



## PCGH_Manu (29. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Neuer Monitor für RX580 gesucht*

Hatte mich vielleicht bissl schlecht ausgedrückt: Mit Freesync haste natürlich keine Bildrisse. Ohne Freesync, bspw. bei 60 FPS & 144 Hz haste natürlich die gleichen, aber kürzere Bildrisse wie bei 60 Hz.

Werden die 48 Hz unterschritten, wird die Frequenz einfach gedoppelt. Also bei 30 Fps auf 60 Hz. Das geht idR bis 24 Fps runter. Die obere Grenze deckelst du mit einem Framelimit -2 Hz und/oder Vsync im Treiber an. Andernfalls hast du mit zu viel Fps wieder Risse.


----------



## TheGermanEngineer (29. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Neuer Monitor für RX580 gesucht*

Hm, okay. So ganz sicher bin ich mir noch nicht, denn ich suche ja kein reines Gaming-Panel. Den 144er von Samsung und den 75er von AOC hattest du bestimmt schon mal selbst getestet? 

Wie unterscheiden sich die verschiedenen Panel-Arten, also TN, VA und IPS? Was sind die Charakteristiken der Technologien?


----------



## Sinusspass (30. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Neuer Monitor für RX580 gesucht*



TheGermanEngineer schrieb:


> Allerdings bezweifle ich, dass sich 144 Hz bei meinen Anforderungen lohnen würden, Skyrim beispielsweise läuft ohnehin nur auf 60 frames und droppt wegen mods teilweise in die 50er und 40er. Schnelle shooter sind nicht mein Fall, daher würde ich eher auf hohe Auflösung und Fläche statt Frequenz gehen.



Man kann den Lock auf 60Hz bei Skyrim aushebeln und dennoch von dem Physik-Problem bei hohen Fps verschont bleiben.
Aber abseits davon, höhere Auflösung frisst reichlich Leistung, und hochskaliert sieht nicht immer besser aus. Ich würde eher das Budget für einen Monitor mit besserer Bildqualität (Kontrast, Farbtreue usw.) nutzen, im Bestfall auch mit Freesync, da müsste es paar gute Modelle geben, auch wenn ich mich bei Monitoren mit den einzelnen Modellen nicht wirklich auskenne.


----------



## TheGermanEngineer (30. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Neuer Monitor für RX580 gesucht*

Mit diesem Gedanken würde ich zum LG tendieren, sofern Spiele allgemein mit diesem Verhältnis von 21:9 klar kommen. 

Der AOC würde zwar auch gehen, dieser wäre aber mit 32" bei normalem 16:9 fast schon zu groß für meinen Schreibtisch.

Das Gaming Panel von Samsung passt von Platz natürlich deutlich besser, allerdings weiß ich nicht, ob ich wirklich nur Full HD haben möchte.

Die Bildqualität dürfte bei allen ja ganz annehmbar sein. Höchstens im direkten Vergleich sieht man vielleicht Unterschied. Da sich Spielen und Arbeiten (Software Engineering, Video, Multitasking)  die Waage halten, muss der Monitor da einen Spagat zwischen beidem hinlegen


----------



## PCGH_Manu (30. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Neuer Monitor für RX580 gesucht*

Klar, zum Arbeiten auf dem Desktop lohnt sich WQHD, ich möchts nicht mehr missen. Dagegen spricht aber die RX 580, die besser mit FHD arbeitet. Ich halte die 1080p-Auflösung bei Ultrawide auch für einen schlechten Kompromiss, zumal der LG auch nicht gekrümmt ist, was sich mMn gerade bei 21:9 lohnt. Vielleicht biste mit einem soliden FHD-Monitor zum Zocken besser dran und stellst dir einen zweiten günstigen zum Arbeiten daneben? Dann profitierst du auch von mehr Bildfläche.


----------



## TheGermanEngineer (30. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Neuer Monitor für RX580 gesucht*

Okay, also wenn hochskalieren eher keine gute Idee ist, sowohl bei WQHD als auch bei UHD, dann bleiben wohl nur der 144er von Samsung und der 21:9er von LG. Die sind beide ungefähr gleich hoch wie mein aktueller Monitor.

Man, das wird eine Entscheidung... Für den Samsung würde ja zusätzlich sprechen, dass er eine bessere Ergonomie hat. Allerdings ist er samt Fuß mit 386mm knapp doppelt so tief wie mein alter Samsung hier. Da werde ich wohl erst im nächsten Jahr eine endgültige Entscheidung getroffen haben. Ich bedanke mich aber trotzdem für die kompetente Beratung, besser als bei jedem Elektronikmarkt


----------



## PCGH_Manu (30. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Neuer Monitor für RX580 gesucht*

Kein Ding. Sag Bescheid, was es wird und wie es wird. Danke lieber mit einem 5-Jahres-Abo


----------



## TheGermanEngineer (31. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Neuer Monitor für RX580 gesucht*

Der LG ist leider wieder teurer geworden. Wird also definitiv ein Samsung Monitor .-.


----------



## Booogeyman (2. Januar 2018)

*AW: Neuer Monitor für RX580 gesucht*



PCGH_Manu schrieb:


> Ich halte die Samsungs in der Preisklasse für konkurrenzlos: PCGH-Preisvergleich by Geizhals: Die besten Preise fur PC-Spiele und Hardware
> 
> Kontrastreiches VA-Panel, 144 Hz, Freesync. Für den Preis kriegste das nirgends.



Was ist der Unterschied bei den beiden Samsungs?


----------



## PCGH_Manu (2. Januar 2018)

*AW: Neuer Monitor für RX580 gesucht*



Booogeyman schrieb:


> Was ist der Unterschied bei den beiden Samsungs?



Der Standfuß.


----------



## Booogeyman (2. Januar 2018)

*AW: Neuer Monitor für RX580 gesucht*



PCGH_Manu schrieb:


> Der Standfuß.



Danke. Haben die eigentlich ne VESA-Aufnahme? Die lila Artefakte lassen mich noch zweifeln...


----------



## PCGH_Manu (2. Januar 2018)

*AW: Neuer Monitor für RX580 gesucht*

Geizhals sagt ja, aber 75 x 75. üblich bei den beisten Halterungen ist 100 x 100. Also Obacht beim Kauf.


----------



## JoM79 (2. Januar 2018)

*AW: Neuer Monitor für RX580 gesucht*

Der FG73 hat doch meine ich schon den neuen Overdrive mit integrierter Blur Reduction.
Oder hatte der FG70 das auch schon?


----------



## PCGH_Manu (2. Januar 2018)

*AW: Neuer Monitor für RX580 gesucht*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Der FG73 hat doch meine ich schon den neuen Overdrive mit integrierter Blur Reduction.
> Oder hatte der FG70 das auch schon?



Ja. Es handelt sich NUR um ein Motion Blur und kein Overdrive. Hab ihn vor einem Jahr getestet, da hatte ich noch kein Oszi. Bei Prad ist zu sehen, dass er standardmäßig einen leichten Overdrive drin hat:  Test Monitor Samsung C24FG70FQU (Seite 5) - Prad.de


----------



## JoM79 (2. Januar 2018)

*AW: Neuer Monitor für RX580 gesucht*

Ich meinte ja, dass es Overdrive heisst, aber halt die Blur Reduction mit einschaltet.
Das ist auch der Grund, warum mir solche Monitore nicht ins Haus kommen.
Schneller wird VA halt nicht werden, ausser sie verlieren halt noch mehr Kontrast.


----------



## PCGH_Manu (2. Januar 2018)

*AW: Neuer Monitor für RX580 gesucht*

Äh, du hast die Wahl zwischen ENTWEDER Overdrive (= Reaktionszeit "standard") ODER Motion Blur (=Reaktionszeit "schnell" oder "schneller"), wobei ich zwischen den beiden LMB-Stufen keinen Unterschied erkennen konnte.

Kontrast verliert das VA-Panel dadurch nicht unbedingt, sondern nur an Helligkeit. Habe ich extra mal nachgemessen.


----------



## JoM79 (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: Neuer Monitor für RX580 gesucht*

Es steht alles unter Reaktionszeit, Samsung unterscheidet da nicht wie zB BenQ mit AMA und Blur Reduction.

Ich rede auch allgemein von VA Paneln.
Beim Eizo FG2421 lag die Reaktionszeit noch wesentlich höher als bei modernen SVA Paneln.
Dafür war der Schwarzwert auch wesentlich besser und dadurch der Kontrast teils doppelt so hoch.


----------



## TheGermanEngineer (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: Neuer Monitor für RX580 gesucht*

So, kleines Update:

Soeben wurde mir ein LG 29UM59-P geliefert. Dieser ist im Grunde ein etwas schwächer ausgestatteter 29UM68-P, jedoch vermisse ich keine Ausstattung. Für 220€ sah das ganz gut aus.
Mein Schreibtisch ist jetzt jedenfalls vollgestellt mit Bildschirmen, an sich ist das Bild ganz gut. Nur der Schwarzwert enttäuscht mich leider, das schafft der alte Samsung mit TN-Panel besser. Ist es normal, dass schwarz kein richtiges schwarz ist? Vielleicht kommt für meinen alternativen Arbeitsplatz dann doch noch ein 144-Hz-Panel von Samsung dazu, der sollte ja ein schönes kontrastreiches Bild liefern. Dann dürfte aber Ruhe sein


----------



## Booogeyman (4. Januar 2018)

*AW: Neuer Monitor für RX580 gesucht*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Ich meinte ja, dass es Overdrive heisst, aber halt die Blur Reduction mit einschaltet.
> Das ist auch der Grund, warum mir solche Monitore nicht ins Haus kommen.
> Schneller wird VA halt nicht werden, ausser sie verlieren halt noch mehr Kontrast.



Dann lieber zum C24FG70 greifen?


----------



## LastManStanding (4. Januar 2018)

*AW: Neuer Monitor für RX580 gesucht*



TheGermanEngineer schrieb:


> So, kleines Update:
> 
> Soeben wurde mir ein LG 29UM59-P geliefert. Dieser ist im Grunde ein etwas schwächer ausgestatteter 29UM68-P, jedoch vermisse ich keine Ausstattung. Für 220€ sah das ganz gut aus.
> Mein Schreibtisch ist jetzt jedenfalls vollgestellt mit Bildschirmen, an sich ist das Bild ganz gut. Nur der Schwarzwert enttäuscht mich leider, das schafft der alte Samsung mit TN-Panel besser. Ist es normal, dass schwarz kein richtiges schwarz ist? Vielleicht kommt für meinen alternativen Arbeitsplatz dann doch noch ein 144-Hz-Panel von Samsung dazu, der sollte ja ein schönes kontrastreiches Bild liefern. Dann dürfte aber Ruhe sein



ich hätte zum Samsung gegriffen mit 144HZ und VA Panel 1ms Reaktionszeit/FreeSync  und echten 8 Bit
Der hat tolle Schwarzwerte zwar "nur" ein VA Panel aber dafür weniger Reaktionszeit als IPS und weniger Stromverbrauch. Eine sehr gute  Farbechtheit bieten er ausch, besser als TN Panels auch wenn nicht so gut wie IPS aber IPS ist sehr teuer, mit vergleichbarer Ausstattung.


----------



## TheGermanEngineer (4. Januar 2018)

*AW: Neuer Monitor für RX580 gesucht*

Ja, hat aber kein Breitbild (das ist schon ein echt gutes Gefühl so) und passt wahrscheinlich nicht auf den Schreibtisch, weil der Fuß eine hohe Tiefe erfordert


----------



## meeven (4. Januar 2018)

*AW: Neuer Monitor für RX580 gesucht*

Auf jeden Fall die Finger vom HP Pavilion 32 lassen, dieser ist nämlich nicht ganz baugleich mit dem Omen 32 auch wenn das gerne behauptet wird.
Der Omen 32 hat eine DC Hintergrundbeleuchtung = schonend für die Aigen
Der Pavilion 32 hat eine PWM Hintergrundbeleuchtung = kann zu Problemen mit den Augen führen

Außerdem hat zumindest der Pavilion starke Probleme mit seiner FreeSync Implementierung, was in extremem flackern des Bildes führen kann.


----------



## JoM79 (4. Januar 2018)

*AW: Neuer Monitor für RX580 gesucht*

Und der Omen hat laut Prad nen Inputlag aus der Hölle.


----------



## Rolk (4. Januar 2018)

*AW: Neuer Monitor für RX580 gesucht*

Laut prad.de funktioniert beim Omen auch freesync nicht richtig und damit hat prad.de definitiv einen Bock geschossen. Oder sie sind irgendeinem bug aufgesessen.


----------



## JoM79 (4. Januar 2018)

*AW: Neuer Monitor für RX580 gesucht*

Oder Freesync funktioniert halt nicht richtig,


----------



## Rolk (4. Januar 2018)

*AW: Neuer Monitor für RX580 gesucht*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Oder Freesync funktioniert halt nicht richtig,



Ich habe den Monitor und das funktioniert einwandfrei. Den extremen inputlag kaufe ich prad.de auch nicht ab. Ganz so anspruchslos bin ich dann doch nicht.


----------



## meeven (5. Januar 2018)

*AW: Neuer Monitor für RX580 gesucht*

Hast du den Omen oder den Pavilion?


----------



## Rolk (5. Januar 2018)

*AW: Neuer Monitor für RX580 gesucht*



meeven schrieb:


> Hast du den Omen oder den Pavilion?



Beide.

 Der Pavilion ist aber innerhalb der Familie verliehen und momentan sieht es eher nicht so aus als würde ich ihn wieder sehen.


----------



## meeven (5. Januar 2018)

*AW: Neuer Monitor für RX580 gesucht*

Ich hatte den Pavilion und diese argen Probleme mit Flackern im FreeSync Modus. Außerdem bekamm ich Augenschmerzen durch die PWM Hintergrundbeleuchtung.

Ich habe jetzt den iiyama ProLite XUB2792QSU, der halt keinerlei Probleme mit FreeSync und eine Augenfreundliche DC Hintergrundbeleuchtung


----------

